# Umstieg Codesys2.3 auf E!cockpit



## seebenischer (10 Oktober 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe mich mal darangesetzt mein komplexes Heimprojekt auf das neue Ecockpit zu konvertieren / umzuprogrammieren.
Nach vielen Nächten fleisigen lesens und Try an Error, komme ich an dem Punkt Scheduler nicht weiter.

Die Übersetzung des Programmes verlief fehlerfrei, jedoch nach dem Starten der Simulation und der dazugehörigen Visulation steigt der Fehrlerticker an.

Anbei habe ich mal 3 Bilder gehängt.

Bild 1 zeigt die Programmierung als CFC
Bild 2 Programierung in der Visu
Bild 3 Fehler nach dem Starten der Simulation.


Danke für eure Hilfe

Grüße Maik


----------



## dingo (10 Oktober 2019)

Welchen typ soll in Test verwendet werden?
Schiebe mal die Fenster im Eigenschaften Fenster



Welche Fehlermeldungen laufen auf?


----------



## seebenischer (10 Oktober 2019)

Hallo Dingo,

ich hab da mal ein paar Bilder angehangen und hoffe das mein Fehler sichtbar wird.
Wie gesagt ich hab zwar noch eine Menge an Warnungen, die lassen sich aber aufgrud der noch nicht angelegten Visualisierungen herleiten.


----------



## dingo (10 Oktober 2019)

Hast Du für Deine Persistent Retain Variablen einen Instanzpfad erzeugt?


----------



## seebenischer (10 Oktober 2019)

Habe ich jetzt gemacht jedoch kommt immer noch der Fehler wenn ich die Schaltzeiten einstellen möchte.

Andere Frage kann ich dir mein Programm vielleicht mal zuschicken?


----------



## dingo (10 Oktober 2019)

Am besten sendest Du Dein Prg als Archiv via dropbox & den Link mir per PN geben


----------



## dingo (11 Oktober 2019)

Ich habe die Taskpriorität von 1 (Echtzeit) auf 14 (Normalpriorität) gestellt.
Weiterhin wird in der statischen Analyse z.B. Doppelbezeichnungen von Programmbausteinen & Funktionbausteinen bemängelt:



Am besten für Programmbausteine PRG_Bad_OG & für Funktionbausteine FB_Bad_OG_Toggle verwenden.

Die Zeitschaltfunktionen werde ich nun zur weiteren Fehlersuche isolieren.


----------



## dingo (11 Oktober 2019)

Du hast den Visu_Task gelöscht?


Ist aber zwingend erforderlich:



Isoliert, also nur die Zeitschaltfunktionen export & in einem neuen Projekt importiert funktionieren:



Der Visutask muss im Projekt vorhanden sein & die doppelten Namen für PRG & FB sind die Fehlerursache
Auf dem Controller die Taskprioritäten & Zeiten anpassen.


----------



## dingo (11 Oktober 2019)

Am besten in einem neuen Projekt die Bausteine; Visu; Baugruppen usw mit vorhandenen Taskmanager importieren dann Funktioniert das Projekt wieder


----------



## seebenischer (11 Oktober 2019)

Danke Dingo,

ich werde mich heute Abend Mal dran setzen. Wie gesagt das Ecockpit ist doch deutlich anders als die codesys 2.3.

ich schreib denn nochmal wenn alles geht.

Grüße


----------



## seebenischer (17 Oktober 2019)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich habe nun nochmal alles so angepasst, dass ich keine doppelten Namen mehr im Projekt habe und es nach dem kompilieren keine Warnungen mehr gibt.
Leider habe ich beim real Test der WebVisu, dann das Problem das die Darstellung der Scheduler (siehe Anhang) fehlerhaft ist und dann auch wieder Warnungen angezeigt werden. 
Im Livebetrieb und bei direkter Anzeige der Visualiesierungansicht im Ecockpit wird alles super dargestellt und auch die Bedienung ist fehlerfrei. 

Danke vorab.


----------



## dingo (17 Oktober 2019)

Sind die Taskprioritäten auch von 1 auf Visu 15 & 14 Prg gestellt?


----------



## seebenischer (17 Oktober 2019)

Hallo Dingo,

ja hatte ich eigentlich alles gemacht, hab das Programm in der Dropbox mal aktualisiert. Wenn du noch mal Zeit findest wäre das supi.

Danke


----------



## dingo (17 Oktober 2019)

Konnte nur kurz reinschauen, unter Projekteinstellungen kann die Statische Analyse aktivert werden, alle Möglichkeiten anwählen, kompilieren & dann die 198 Fehler Schritt für Schritt beheben

Es gibt weiterhin doppelte Variablen:



Am besten wie bereits geschrieben für FB "FB_Kamera" & für PRG demensprechend "PRG_Kamera" Bool "xKamera" .. usw verwenden.

Auch wird die doppelte Deklaration der GlobalVar & PersistentVar Liste bemängelt, für Deine "GVL_" o.ä. nehmen.

Es ist eine Benutzerverwaltung aktiviert, habe auf die schnelle kein Login für diese gefunden, zur IBN diese löschen.


----------



## seebenischer (31 Oktober 2019)

hi,

ich wollte nochmal ein positives Feedback abgeben. Nach gefühlten 100 Stunden Konvertierung und zig Neuanfängen, bin ich nun relativ fehlerfrei und habe eine Funktionierende Webvisu.

Nun habe ich aber doch noch eine Schönheitsfrage:
Gibt es die Möglichkeit in der Webvisu, mittels der WagoApp, irgendwie hinein zu zoomen?

Danke nochmal an euch und vor allem an Dingo.


----------



## Peter255 (1 November 2019)

Hallo,

auch ich benutze die WagoApp und bis vor Kurzem war es ohne Probleme möglich in die Webvisu hinein zu zoomen.
Doch neuerdings funktioniert es nicht mehr, obwohl ich an der Visu nichts verändert habe.
Wie ich gelesen habe darf im Visualisierungsmanager Multitouoch nicht aktiviert sein um das Zoomen zu ermöglichen.
In meiner Visu ist Multitouoch nicht aktiviert. 
Ich vermute, dass das Zoomen seit Aktualisierung der App am 30.092019  nicht mehr funktioniert.
Dieses Verhalten empfinde ich als gewaltige Einschränkung da sich die Steuerung mit der Visu jetzt kaum noch bedienen lässt.

Grüße

Peter255


----------

